# diving this weekend



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

well, i am going this weekend for my first time of the year and i am so ready. i will be going out of dauphin island saturday morning. anyone been diving south of DI. thinking about 20 to 30 miles. hows the vis andwater temp. just curious. thanks in advance.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We speared in AL waters last fall, almost 40 miles out.But couldn't give you any idea of viz and current now.

Have fun out there man!!! We'll be out Saturday and sunday too. Glad to here yer gettin back in the water!:toast


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (4/25/2008)*We speared in AL waters last fall, almost 40 miles out.But couldn't give you any idea of viz and current now.
> 
> Have fun out there man!!! We'll be out Saturday and sunday too. Glad to here yer gettin back in the water!:toast


Hey Clay,

You should have gills by now with all the diving you get in.:letsdrink I could only dream of getting out as much as you do.


----------

